# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Website building >  ADI, Artificial Design Intelligence, Artificial Intelligence that designs a website, Wix.com Inc., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Wix.com Inc.

Home page - wix.com/about/adi-get-access

----------


## Airicist

Wix.com Introducing Wix ADI | Artificial Design Intelligence | The Future of Website Building

Published on Jun 7, 2016




> Introducing Wix Artificial Design Intelligence, the first-ever Artificial Intelligence that designs a stunning website for you. 
> 
> Wix ADI learns about you and applies this knowledge to create a website tailor-made for your needs. From billions of combinations including layouts, images, text, contact forms & more, Wix ADI selects the most stunning just for you - creating a one of a kind free website.
> 
> Our mission is to give everyone the freedom to create a complete online presence, starting with a stunning website. Today, over 86 million people in 180 countries choose Wix to easily promote, manage and grow their businesses online. 
> 
> Discover the future of website building.

----------


## Airicist

Wix ADI | Artificial Design Intelligence | The Possibilities Are Endless

Published on Jun 7, 2016




> Introducing Wix Artificial Design Intelligence, the first-ever Artificial Intelligence that designs a stunning website for you. 
> 
> Wix ADI learns about you and applies this knowledge to create a website tailor-made for your needs. From billions of combinations including layouts, images, text, contact forms & more, Wix ADI selects the most stunning just for you - creating a one-of-a-kind free website.
> 
> Our mission is to give everyone the freedom to create a complete online presence, starting with a stunning website. Today, over 86 million people in 180 countries choose Wix to easily promote, manage and grow their businesses online. 
> 
> With Wix ADI, the possibilities are endless.

----------


## Airicist

Wix ADI | Watch Artificial Design Intelligence create stunning websites

Published on Jun 7, 2016




> Co-founder and CEO of Wix.com, Avishai Abrahami, shows a live demo of Wix ADI in action.
> 
> Introducing Wix Artificial Design Intelligence, the first-ever Artificial Intelligence that designs a stunning website for you. 
> 
> Wix ADI learns about you and applies this knowledge to create a website tailor-made for your needs. From billions of combinations including layouts, images, text, contact forms & more, Wix ADI selects the most stunning just for you - creating a one-of-a-kind free website.
> 
> Our mission is to give everyone the freedom to create a complete online presence, starting with a stunning website. Today, over 86 million people in 180 countries choose Wix to easily promote, manage and grow their businesses online. 
> 
> With Wix ADI, the possibilities are endless.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wix's AI is the automatic web designer we didn't know we needed"
Digital decorators could be the future of the web

by Parker Wilhelm
June 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Wix ADI | Wix CEO Avishai Abrahami launches Artificial Design Intelligence

Published on Jun 8, 2016

----------

